# Benelli o/u



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Is any body useing benelli's over and under? How about the new model Feonky? Sorry about the spelling.

Dean


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Do you mean Franchi?


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

The one I was looking at was a new model. Feonkie or some thing like that.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Benelli Does not make an Over-Under. One of the companies they own does, that being Franchi which is pronounced 'Fronky'. They look like nice guns. But i have no experience with them. Don't think i ever will be a double man...


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

SBE Thanks for the info

Dean


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Guppy:

You can go to www.franchiusa.com to find info on Franchi. (You will have to type in the address. I'm working on getting help with adding the links but so far It is something like teaching an old dog new tricks.)

If the gun is on there let me know. I have a little information on Franchi as I have two Alicone SX's.

It was quite amazing, last week I used the one I bought for myself in the morning shooting ducks with the 12 ga. barrel and in the afternoon hunting grouse over my English Setter I put the 20 ga. barrel on. The craftsmanship is excellent because the 20 ga will fit either (and I'm told all Alcione SX's)


----------

